# double or triple hooking sardines



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

I tried using a triple hook with a frozen sardine on my last outing. Had a hell of a time figuring out the best way to do it. I wasn't able to get all 3 hooks securely hooked into the sardine. What's the best way to use these double and triple hooks? Start at head or tail first?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Why*

are you trying to put so many hooks into your bait?? And how big is your bait that you need so many Hooks??.......I only use two hooks, if i have a large bait. One goes thru the mouth and the other thru the back (Next to the tail) and these are livebaits. For dead bait or frozen if they are that large, just cut the bait in half. By cutting the bait (Frozen) you put more "Scent" in the water. That should lead to more hookup, but the thing to do with Dead or Frozen bait (Soaking) is to change the bait!!! Don't let it "Soak" , you want to be able to keep the "Scent" going to bring in the game fish. Don't use too big of a Hook, and forget the three hook setup. Unless you are trolling for Kingfish and they are short biting you....:fishing:


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I was thinking about using the 2 or 3 hook setup to go for kingfish or something bigger than all the small fish I caught last weekend. The reason I was asking is because when I went out on the Sea Mist III drift boat out of boynton last year they were using the double or triple hook setup with sardines. I thought I would try to mimic what they were doing next time I go out.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you are using a big bait use 1 hook and a stinger hook...if the bait is smaller just use 1 hook and double hook the bait with the 1 hook

by the sound of it if you are having trouble getting 3 hooks in then for those baits only use 1 hook but double hook it with the 1 hook

also what kind of hooks are you using??? we use owners and they are super sharp, super strong and will stay sharp through tons of fish


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

What I used last weekend were guppy rigs with (2) 1/o hooks and a 5oz bank sinker. I also used the same thing but with 5/o hooks. I was using frozen sardines cut into about 1 inch pieces. The leader was 25 lb mono.

Not sure about the brand of the 1/o hooks, but they were cheap. The 5/o were red circle hooks. I just bought some more 5/o "octopus circle" hooks by gamakatsu. Was planning on using those instead of the smaller hooks for my next outing.

What I was thinking of trying in addition to bottom fishing with those big weights and small chunks of sardines is to just thow out a whole sardine with a double hook but no weight. If I remember correctly that was what we did on the boynton drift boat last year. I caught a couple kings on that trip. But by the sound of your responses it sounds like you think 1 hook is adequate for this scenario? Is it ever a good idea to double hook (meaning 1 hook but put through bait twice) a 4"-5" frozen sardine?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The*

"GamKa" hooks are great, with circle hook you want to make sure the point of the hook is "Out" not in the bait. Now i am trying to understand, you arent talking about three hooks, but one inserted three times into the bait...You don't need to do that, i just run the hook once thru the bait, and for 1in cut bait 1/0 or 2/0 hook is big enough. With my hooks i try to stay small and strong...(But again thats livebait) with cut bait i go a little larger, but again all this depends on the size of the Bait....and as for just casting without weight, yes and no...all depends on the current and how deep the water is. I also fish without weight, but thats only when i am freelining livebait....:fishing:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if u are drifting dead bait for kings i reccomend 2 hooks, kinda hooked together like a trailer hook, one through the eye of the other hook, n put one hook through the eye of the bait n the other hook near the back , it will help u with hook ups n kings


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> if u are drifting dead bait for kings i reccomend 2 hooks, kinda hooked together like a trailer hook, one through the eye of the other hook, n put one hook through the eye of the bait n the other hook near the back , it will help u with hook ups n kings


i would do the same thing....a pink and white skirt over the bait works well also

freelining dead sardines with this 2 hook rig works very well for kings


----------

